# Last TV show you picked up "in progress"



## FAST6191 (May 18, 2016)

In these days of videos on demand and easier downloads than ever then if you want to watch a show you can easily start from the first.
Time was though if it was being broadcast, even repeated on TV, you would have had to start watching from there and hope you could keep up. That or drop some serious cash on DVDs and hope.

Serial drama is the main focus of this -- most things discovery channel shows are designed to watch easily (tat hunters, auction shows....), though even they are not immune to this. If you want to try to be clever and tell me Dr Who or something has missing episodes then don't.

If you have a good example from games or a film series then it plays but TV is to be the main focus for me.

Anyway
The Good Wife. Owing to bugger all else coming out on Sunday evenings/Monday mornings I grabbed this to see if it worked for me. I have since watched the lot but the penultimate series I started in the middle of.
Silicon Valley. Never saw it before and then watched the first episode of series 3 (current series at time of writing) for whatever reason, found myself continuing to watch it.

I realised I had not done this for quite some time -- probably not since either 24 or the Shield and that would be about a decade at this point.


----------



## Flame (May 19, 2016)

I used to do that when TV was a thing. I don't do that anymore.


the last thing I did that was "the big bang theory" it was meh.. Than I just left it and never watched it again.



now its almost impossible to do that. With Netflix and so is so easy to watch a season of a TV show from Friday 6pm to late Sunday with the help of coffee and redbull.



its like finding a save of some one else and just playing from there, no one does that now.


----------



## jefffisher (May 19, 2016)

haven't done that since i stopped watching tv on tv for the past few years i only find out about new shows by other people telling me about them and i always start at episode 1.
the last show i actually watched on tv was either smallville or heroes.


----------



## djalmafreestyler (May 19, 2016)

Mom, Mr. Pickles, Everybody Hates Chris.


----------



## BurningDesire (May 19, 2016)

If I understood what you just said I might have a better chance at getting this right.. Um...

Full House, Super Natural and The 100.


----------



## DinohScene (May 22, 2016)

Miraculous: Tales of Ladybug & Cat Noir.

If you're talking about them airing on telly and them being normal shows.
I guess Vikings, 2 years ago.


----------

